# Games Workshop Warhammer Art Exhibit.



## Wayne Blackhurst (Aug 5, 2006)

Just found out Nottingham Castle will be holding an exhibition of Games Workshop art involving all things Warhammer 'till the end of September-ish. I think entry is free, you just pay admittence to the castle. Could be interesting....


----------



## Marky Lazer (Aug 5, 2006)

It's hard to believe Games Workshop does anything for free...

Here is a link about this all, by the way: http://uk.games-workshop.com/features/gw-art/1/


----------



## Wayne Blackhurst (Aug 5, 2006)

Wonderful! I especially like this part; 'an interest in how creativity, culture and commerce interact.'

Thanks for high-lightining the link.


----------

